# Meet Chuppy, my dude!



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought you all might want to see a few pictures of Chuppy, since these are my first few posts. :
So, to introduce Chuppy...

he just got a haircut, and his ears are all over the place. 









now, he's super goofy:


























loves the beach!









he loves fetch, a major fetchaholic 

























oh, and did you notice his tongue? 









he's always by my side 









and he loves life 









oh yea, I have a thing for his cheeks


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!!! I love the heart on his tongue.....I've never seen that before!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well you know I already knew all this about Chuppy.. 

But I wanted to say I like the first pic, he's looking handsome there with his haircut.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my god what a handsome boy!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

only SOMETIMES does his tongue "birthmark" look like a heart. I did a wee editing to actually make it look like a heart in that pic, because many people told me that his birthmark looks like a heart. 

His spot on his tongue likes to change shapes. One moment, it's a diamond shape, next it's a heart, or a rain drop. 

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg,what a handsome dude!!!!!LOve his name!


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures, What a goof. How cool is the heart on his tongue...


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful Chuppy!
Karen


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

You are all so sweet


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is one beautiful boy. He looks so full of life and I just love his tongue. keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, Chuppy is so, so sweet! I LOVE him!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics! You are a fantastic photographer and Chuppy is such a beautiful subject!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So adorable! I love him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chuppy*

I LOVE, CHUPPY!

WHAT a cute boy!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Chuppy...what a cutie.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Your pictures are great! Chuppy is a cutie and a fun loving dog


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the Chuppy Man!!!!! LMAO with the second pic.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chuppy is so cute! LOVE the goofy pics!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he looks like the camera loves him, and he loves the camera! great pics. Full of his personality. That is one happy boy!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Now there is a happy golden!! My goodness...goofy and super-cute!
Those are really some great pictures! He's adorable and I bet full of character!!

Looking forward to seeing lots of pics in the future!!
Kim


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What a personality! He looks like such a happy boy, and he sure is cute!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awwh, thanks everyone! I'm looking forward to sharing pics!


----------

